# Surf Music Anyone?



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Here is a heavy surf instrumental I just finished, and put together this video of my friend surfing.

I wasn't trying to make a surf song...It just turned out that way.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

very 2cool!!!! You need to post this on TTMB so more folks will see it!


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

For not trying, it turned out great! What did you use to record it? Sounds awesome.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Thanks for the kind words!

I play through guitar rig. Actually, I record each piece in GR and save each as a .wav file. Then, I import it into tracks in my recording software which is Power Tracks Pro audio. I also create the drum and percussion patterns in PT.

I have been listening to a lot of the mid-60's garage rock lately and have been developing my leads based on that style. Add in the fact that I love tremelo, I guess it creates that surf sound.


----------

